# R34 Gtr rear end



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Need a rear bumper 
Rear lights Nismo preffered but standard will do
Rear boot lid with spoiler 
R34 Gtr


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Bump


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Yosh,

got R34 Lights (standard), not Nismo.


----------

